# Opening Shop need help!!



## Pierre (7/10/16)

Hi Guys

Im interested in opening shop from my house.
Any advice from you guys where i need to start?
Do i need to register somewhere (Business, Electronic Cigarette Association etc.)?
Where can I buy Premium Liquid in bulk?
Already have a supplier for all my stock that i need (except the Liquid).

Feedback would be Appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (7/10/16)

Are you a vaper?


----------



## Pierre (7/10/16)

Been Vaping for a while. Just never posted on this forum if you referring to my join date. Would just like some more input on the legal business side of things like registering a business joining the electronic cigarette association(Is it necessary to join to trade?) etc and maybe vendors where I can order liquid from that sell in Bulk


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

You can check out a few of the bigger diamond and local supporting vendors and see what juice they are stocking or selling.

I am sure not a single one will have a problem selling if payments are in order. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/diamond-supporting-vendors.214/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/local-supporting-vendors.11/


----------



## Pierre (7/10/16)

KZOR said:


> You can check out a few of the bigger diamond and local supporting vendors and see what juice they are stocking or selling.
> 
> I am sure not a single one will have a problem selling if payments are in order.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. Guess it would be best to contact them individually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (7/10/16)

Those are retailers, I think he wants the wholesaler or manufacturer.


----------



## Jan (7/10/16)

There is 3 important things to run a successful vape shop
1) Service
2) Service
3) Service

If you can deliver on that you will be successful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Those are retailers, I think he wants the wholesaler or manufacturer.



Nope, a lot of them are manufacturers who sell wholesale to vendors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

